
German Covid-19 app did cost EUR 20M - tosh
https://www.golem.de/news/bundesregierung-entwicklung-von-corona-app-kostet-20-millionen-euro-2006-149033.html
======
Someone
Two apps (Android and iOS), backend, plus 24-hour penetration test, code
review, load tests simulating tens of millions of users, setting up hotlines
in three languages (German, English and Turkish), and short deadlines.

I would guess the backend was the expensive part.

~~~
ilumanty
Recurring costs are estimated to be between EUR 2.5M and EUR 3.5M per month.
This is supposed to cover costs for running German, English and Turkish phone
hotlines to assist people with app setup as well as enabling an alternative
way for some labs to send in Covid-19 test results.

